# Weißer Rand um Hintergrundbild



## vaporizer (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo
Habe eine Frage 
Wenn ich ein Hintergrundbild in der äusseren Haupttabelle einfüge,
die width und height 100% haben,
dann ist um das Hintergrundbild  ein 5 Millimeter breiter Rand.
Wie kann man das umgehen?
Damit zwischen BrowserRand und Hintergrundbild kein Zwischenraum ist.
Greetz from Vaporizer


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juli 2004)

```
<body style="margin:0px;">
```


----------

